# DDDorian's Guitar Lesson/Column DDDirectory



## DDDorian (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a lot of free time during the day so I'm going through old guitar magazines and copying all the lessons I find interesting/valuable/informative to Guitar Pro (complete with text) and figured that the good people at sevenstring.org might find them of some use, so quite soon I'll host them somewhere for all to download. Feel free to direct me to articles/columns you'd like transcribed for Guitar Pro and I'll see what I can do. Also, occasionally I might make requests, so any help during those moments would be gladly appreciated.

Enjoy!


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you ever upload these on yousendit or another file hosting site?

PM me if you want me to tab something out on guitar pro that you haven't already.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm still in the process of transcribing, I'd like to have a substantial amount before I put the page up. So far I have guest lessons by Killswitch Engage, Machine Head, Marty Friedman, SYL, Yngwie Malmsteen, Dweezil Zappa and Mick Thompson from Slipknot from Total Guitar and am also compiling Paul Gilbert's lessons from the same mag (have nine or ten so far). I've transcribed a few columns by Alex Skolnick of Testament and Mike Hickey (touring guitarist for _Heartwork_-era Carcass, plays in Venom now) from Guitar Player magazines of yesteryear and am working on dozens more columns and articles from Guitar Player and Guitar Techniques from various years. Once they're done and I've cleaned them all up a bit they'll be up for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 20, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> I'm still in the process of transcribing, I'd like to have a substantial amount before I put the page up. So far I have guest lessons by Killswitch Engage, Machine Head, Marty Friedman, SYL, Yngwie Malmsteen, Dweezil Zappa and Mick Thompson from Slipknot from Total Guitar and am also compiling Paul Gilbert's lessons from the same mag (have nine or ten so far). I've transcribed a few columns by Alex Skolnick of Testament and Mike Hickey (touring guitarist for _Heartwork_-era Carcass, plays in Venom now) from Guitar Player magazines of yesteryear and am working on dozens more columns and articles from Guitar Player and Guitar Techniques from various years. Once they're done and I've cleaned them all up a bit they'll be up for your viewing pleasure.



Sounds awesome man! Can't wait to see them. If you need any help pm me.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry I've got so few up right now, but some is better than none I guess. There are a lot more being tabbed right now and some are waiting on the accompanying text (that usually takes longer to type/find than the actual tab), I'll let you know when they're ready. Requests? Think you can help out? Feel free to let me know!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome, e-rep for you!

Although I don't have guitar pro......could anyone help me 'acquire' it?


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump for the inclusion of Rusty Cooley's "Workout From Hell" (thanks metalmike!).

Right now I'm working through Alex Skolnick columns from old Guitar Player mags, does anyone know just how many of these there are/were? I have three here from late 96/96, if that means anything.


----------



## BrianCarroll (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks DDDorian, you're da man !


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 28, 2006)

*BUMP* for a few Mike Hickey (Carcass/Cathedral/Venom) colums from old Guitar Player mags, a Mark Tremonti (Alter Bridge) guest lesson from Total Guitar and a (admittedly lame) lesson from Guitar World featuring "part of Tom Morello's eight-hour practice routine"; methinks it's the part he probably skips when he doesn't have a full eight hours to spare. Oh well.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 28, 2006)

That's a really cool idea. Thanks man.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 28, 2006)

^^^Thanks, I aim to please! I have a lot of material to tab and don't really know where to start, so someone request something, haha.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 31, 2006)

Well as far as 7's go, Nevermore's columns in GW are the only articles I can think of not including Chris Broderick's unaccepted betcha can't play this.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 2, 2006)

Actually, I found the tab for that unaccepted BYCPT so I'll throw it up soon. I don't think I'll bother with the Jeff Loomis columns though, the ones I've seen have been excerpts from songs which, while handy, aren't really lessons as such, that and I don't have any. Then again, if you people want them tabbed, send them to me and I'll get right to it.

I just bought the latest issue of Guitar One featuring guitar lessons with Satriana, John 5, Larry Carlton and Vernon Reid, which I'll have tabbed out soon.

Also, the Rusty Cooley workout seems to be missing a couple of pages, which I'll get to fixing right away.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 4, 2006)

*BUMP* for Vernon Reid and John5 G1 lessons and a rndom John5 lesson from Guitar World


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 9, 2006)

*BUMP* for Satch's G1 lesson, a Lostprophets lesson from Total Guitar, a picking lesson from Rodrigo Y Gabriela from 2004 and a Buckethead lesson from a Guitar Player mag from 1996 (it's not the ones on mysongbook, and it took fucking aaaages to tab, but it was worth it, Buckethead > you)


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 10, 2006)

Could you by any chance tab out Buckethead's recent GW lesson from the issue with him and Yngwie and the cover? I've haven't seen that tab yet. Thanks dude this is all great. + rep.

I think another good idea would be tabbing out a bunch of Betcha' Can't Play This columns in one guitar pro tab. If I subscribed to GW I'd help you out there but I only buy guitar magazines occasionally.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^I think that was actually an issue of Guitar One. From memory, a friend of mine has it, so I'll try to track it down. If so, I'll definitely tab it out.

As for the Betcha Can't Play This columns, I actually have a bunch in a powertab but the import feature on Guitar Pro seems to have messed a few of them up. Either way, I can do that as well. I have the tabs for pretty much everything I linked to in the thread I started a while back, so I'll get right on it.


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 10, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> ^^^I think that was actually an issue of Guitar One. From memory, a friend of mine has it, so I'll try to track it down. If so, I'll definitely tab it out.
> 
> As for the Betcha Can't Play This columns, I actually have a bunch in a powertab but the import feature on Guitar Pro seems to have messed a few of them up. Either way, I can do that as well. I have the tabs for pretty much everything I linked to in the thread I started a while back, so I'll get right on it.



Sounds good dude!


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 19, 2006)

^^^Turns out that I don't have access to that Yngwie/Buckethead mag, so unless you have the tabs to send me you're out of luck, sorry.

However, I was given a backup of the old Guitar World website on CD back when they had a bunch of their monthly colums uploaded, so the next update will involve all the metal-oriented columns (Kirk Hammett, John Petrucci, Zakk Wylde, Tony Iommi, Malmsteen, Dimebag); there's eight or ten columns for each person, from memory, and some of them don't even suck, hehe.

While I'm here, maybe someone could answer a couple of questions about Guitar Pro for me?

***Is there a way to notate string rakes?

and

***The tuplet brackets allow you to group things in threes, fives, sevens, elevens, tens, sixes, nines, but not fours, is there a way to do so?

Thanks!


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you can't group notes in 4's in GP and I can't find rakes myself in GP5 but if I remember correctly it was under the effects dropdown in GP3 & 4


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, after several requests, I'm gonna start offering everything up as not only Guitar Pro files but .jpegs and Power Tab files as well. I'm not sure how long it will be until the stuff I've already done will be transcribed for Power Tab but everything from now will be in both formats. I promise I won't post again until I atually have something to show for it, heh.


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 28, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Well, after several requests, I'm gonna start offering everything up as not only Guitar Pro files but .jpegs and Power Tab files as well. I'm not sure how long it will be until the stuff I've already done will be transcribed for Power Tab but everything from now will be in both formats. I promise I won't post again until I atually have something to show for it, heh.



Can't you just export from GP5 to PT and JPG? I know that would save you a considerable amount of time.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 28, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> Can't you just export from GP5 to PT and JPG? I know that would save you a considerable amount of time.



Nah, Guitar Pro can import Power Tabs but not export them, so if I want files in both formats I have to write them in PT first and just import them into GP and save a GP version; new stuff will take maybe thirty seconds longer but the stuff that's already done may not beconverted because... well, it's dull, heh.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's my first contribution to Powertab; it's a long-lost Randy Rhoads lesson from the latest Guitar World. The ZIP file contains a .ptb file, a .gp4 file, a JPEG image of each page of the tab as well as a .txt file containing all the relevant text, performance notes etc. I'm honestly not sure if I'll do any more powertabs as it's ugly, counter-intuitive and is missing far more in comparison to Guitar Pro than I previously remembered. Still, if people care enough and are willing to realise that it will take longer to tab things this way, I might keep at it.

All the things I said I'd have tabbed before are still being worked on but will be GP-only. That being said, I'm going to go back and add jpeg/text files to all the files I've added so far, so while you may not have powertabs for them they won't be totally useless.

Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 15, 2006)

A friend of mine had a bunch of Guitar World lessons from their old website, which I've been tabbing out in my spare time. Here's the first lot; it's close to twenty of John Petrucci's columns from Guitar World. It rounds out to about thirteen Guitar Pro files as I combined the columns published in parts and three of them were text-only. As well as the .gp4 files, every page of tab is there as a a .jpeg and the text in a Notepad file.

ENJOY!

For some reason I did one (three, actually) of these in Powertab first. It's a transcription of a Chopin etude that's chromatic til death that has Petrucci's instructions in the performance notes. If anyone else wants to transcribe the others in .ptb I'll lump them with the Guitar Pro files but I won't be doing it anytime soon as it's far too much of a hassle.

View attachment 3318


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's something for all you wah/tortured cat fans: a bunch of Kirk Hammett columns from Guitar World. Same deal as the Petrucci columns; there's .jpegs of every page and notepad files to accompany every Guitar Pro file (plus that pic people were captioning with a stolen caption, cos let's face it, I'm a plagiarist haha). Enjoy!

(click on the lick above, can't be arsd to type it out again)


----------



## kmanick (Oct 16, 2006)

wow this is very cool of you
thanks!!!  
Any Greg Howe or Vinnie Moore?


----------



## rifftrader (Oct 18, 2006)

AUGUST 2006 - GUITAR TECHNIQUES - Rusty Cooley's Workout From Hell! 

I've got this one, but if anyone has the chance to see the video of the crazy fool playing the examples, see it!

Apart from that. Great idea man, well executed. Thanks.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Oct 22, 2006)

when i lcick the links to the first buckethead lesson a page comes up white with black text in symbols not real words or tab.

how do i open these files or view them in text?

thanks i might of missed it if you explained it before.

Edit: nvm my browser was fucked up i fixed it


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 24, 2006)

kmanick said:


> wow this is very cool of you
> thanks!!!
> Any Greg Howe or Vinnie Moore?



No, oddly enough. I'm stuck for what to transcribe next (I have yet to really play through the stuff I've done so far) so here's a list of all the players whose names I recognised that I have material for:

Nuno Bettencourt
Eric Johnson
James Murphy
Joe Pass
Steve Morse
Charlie Hunter
Alex Skolnick
Vernon Reid
Lenny Breau
David Torn
Roy Buchanan
Ry Cooder
Frank Gambale
The Hellecasters
John Maclaughlin
Mike Keneally
Pat Metheny
Mike Stern
George Van Eps
Marty Friedman
Yngwie Malmsteen
Zakk Wylde
Trey Anastasio

...and those are just the names I knew, there are tons more that I didn't so I didn't list them, I think they're mostly blues/jazz/90's shred though. Most of the material consists of mag lessons from Guitar Player/Guitar From The Practicing Musician/Guitar World mags spanning ten years or so, but if there's anything in particular you want, ask and I'll do what I can.

So... yeah, get suggesting, I guess...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd love to see some steve morse!

This is very cool what you're doing man!


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 3, 2006)

^^I happened across Steve Morse's website the other day and noticed that he has pretty much every guitar column he's ever done scanned and uploaded to his site, so I don't know if I'll ever get to doing any of his stuff as I'm not the biggest fan of his style and it's freely available for anyone else, but you never know.

I just uploaded the Shawn Lane lesson I mentioned in the other thread, tis short but sweet.

ENJOY!


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 6, 2006)

*BUMP* for a Roy Buchanan licks/techniques lesson. Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw that someone started a thread asking about harmony guitar, so I transcribed a few Marty Friedman columns from Guitar World where he talks about different kinds of harmonies, his favourites and how he and Jason Becker came up with harmonies while in Cacophony. Unfortunately, of the four columns he did about harmonies, I don't have the second one, but I do have the other three, so that's what you'll get. It's a gp4/jpeg/txt deal, same as before.

I have quite a few old Guitar Player lessons by Frank Gambale going through the modes of melodic minor and their applications, so I'll have those done sometime in the near future as I just noticed a thread about it. I'm sure I have a lesson or two somewhere about playing folky Irish/Celtic guitar so I'll work on that as well. Plus, the Alex Skolnick thread reminded me to get to work with his stuff as well, so that'll be ready soon too. Have fun!

EDIT: Just had a look and I actually had the Skolnick ones done and didn't remember to put them up. Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 27, 2006)

Okay, *BUMP* for a whole load of stuff: a masterclass with Children Of Bodom, a lesson with Trey Azagthoth of Morbid Angel, a whole bunch of Eric Johnson columns from Guitar World, a heap of Betcha Can't Play This tabs and some other stuff I don't remember. I also cleaned up the pages a bit. Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 25, 2007)

*BUMP* for a heap of lessons from B.B. King, a "Booze Brothers" lesson with Dimebag and Zakk Wylde and a guest lesson Vernon Reid gave to Total Guitar, as well as a few more Betcha Can't Play This tabs and some other stuff I don't remember.

ENJOY!


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 27, 2007)

*BUMP* for lessons with Slipknot, Mike Einziger from Incubus and Pin from Sikth. Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 31, 2007)

*BUMP* for a masterclass with Marty Friedman and "Betcha Can't Play This" licks from Evergrey, Zakk Wylde, Dragonforce (  ) and Mike Mushok from Staind, enjoy!


----------



## tonyhell (Apr 3, 2007)

dfcvgbh


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 3, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> I don't see the Trey Azagthoth lesson.



Fixed, take another look 

By the end of the week I should have finished transcribing lessons with John Scofield, Steve Lukather, Brent Mason and Al Di Meola, I'll of course bump the thread when they're all done.


----------



## tonyhell (Apr 3, 2007)

fvbhnjm


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 5, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> Thanks, I've been looking for that for a while!



Not a problem! I tab this stuff out for my own reference when I find it so it's no effort to upload it and save people the trouble of having to search for this stuff like I did.

As I mentioned before, there are a bunch of new lessons up as of now: a jazzy lesson with Steve Lukather about playing with Larry Carlton among other things, a masterclass with country session guitarist Brent Mason, a lesson on Latin rythyms with Al Di Meola, a lesson in jazz from John Scofield circa _Uberjam_ and, lastly, a lesson in fingerstyle guitar with virtuoso Tommy Emmanuel. 

Enjoy!

Also, I'd like to ask: if anyone has any of the lessons that Chris Arp from Psyopus did for Decibel magazine a year or two back, they would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 5, 2007)

Do you have the lesson Rusty Cooley did for Guitar Techniques?


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 5, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> Do you have the lesson Rusty Cooley did for Guitar Techniques?



Sure do, give it another shot I was under the impression that it might be incomplete but I'm not so sure anymore. Either way, it'll do your chops a world of good, I'm sure.


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks alot. There are some killer licks in there.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 7, 2007)

*BUMP* for lessons from Chimaira lol and John Butler. WEEDLY WREOOOOOOOOOOOW WAKAAKAKWKAWROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAWWWW etc


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 13, 2007)

*BUMP* for Guitar World's "Ultimate Shred Lesson" from the start of the year featuring Arch Enemy, Megadeth, Trivium and Lamb Of God, as well as a Betcha Can't Play This from GW editor Jimmy Brown, enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 18, 2007)

*BUMP* for a bunch of Yngwie columns from Guitar World, including his transcription of Paganini's 5th Caprice, a lesson with Kirk Hammett on riffing (to balance out Chimaira guy's shred), a lesson from the guitar player from The Donnas for no real reason, and a lesson with Mark Tremonti on chopbuilding and songwriting. Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 25, 2007)

*BUMP* for lessons from Dweezil Zappa, Sum41 and Mick Thompson from Slipknot (thanks metalfiend!) as well as recent Wes Borland columns from Total Guitar. Rock on!


----------



## DDDorian (May 7, 2007)

*BUMP* for Buckethead's old Guitar Player columns (these ones are more accurate than the ones already floating around, have better picking/fingering directions, and come with Buckethead's semi-coherent ramblings), a lesson with him from Guitar One (the one where he's talking through the puppet), a Trivium lesson from Guitar One, a lesson from an old Guitar Player mag with David Torn and a G1 lesson with Yngwie from 2001. Enjoy!


----------



## Gilbucci (May 7, 2007)

Do you have the lesson Trooch did for GuitarWorld? It was in the same magazine as the 'Ultimate Shred' Lesson you posted.


----------



## DDDorian (May 7, 2007)

^^I do actually... I generally tab stuff in order of what I'm most interested in, so as I'm not a huge Petrucci fan I haven't bothered, but rest assured that next time I update, it'll be there


----------



## Gilbucci (May 7, 2007)

Alright, man, that sounds awesome! I only want it for that one Morse-Style arpeggio exercise, haha. His DT riffs really dont interest me.


----------



## DDDorian (May 7, 2007)

Well if you go to Steve Morse's website he has almost every guitar magazine he's ever been in scanned for anyone to access, so you might as well go straight to the source. That's why I haven't tabbed out any Morse stuff, it's all there so there's not much use.


----------



## Gilbucci (May 7, 2007)

It'd still be cool if you could tab it out if you ever get the chance. I love that exercise, haha.


----------



## DDDorian (May 10, 2007)

Done!


----------



## Mars Volta (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the colums 
I don't know if you've realised or not but the Marty Friedman Guitar World column doesn't work and neither does the Chimaira one from Total Guitar.


----------



## DDDorian (May 10, 2007)

Nah, I wasn't aware, I'll get to fixing it tomorrow (ie 12 hours or so, curse you, grenich meridian) There's only three of the GW Friedman columns, I wish I had more... *hint hint* heh. Also, the Chimaira one mentions that the lead guitarist built up his chops from "countless hours of running through scale while watching TV" so don't think you're missing much


----------



## DDDorian (May 16, 2007)

*BUMP* for finally fixing the links to the Chimaira/Friedman stuff. I've also added some old Guitar Player columns by James Murphy, Alexi Laiho from Children Of Bodom's recent columns from Total Guitar and a whole heap of Paul Gilbert's "School Of Shred" columns from the same mag. 

Apparently TG just put out a "Shred Special" mag with a reprint of Vai's 10-hour guitar workout as well as all 6904386905386 parts of Gilbert's School Of Shred, which I'mm probably miss entirely, but Pablo fans should probably check it out. No idea if it'll come with a CD or not though.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 5, 2007)

*BUMP* for Guitar Player lessons with Eric Johnson, John5 and Danny Gatton as well as a Guitar One lesson with Marc Rizzo of Soulfly (thanks DR!)

Enjoy!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 6, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> *BUMP* for Guitar Player lessons with Eric Johnson, John5 and Danny Gatton as well as a Guitar One lesson with Marc Rizzo of Soulfly (thanks DR!)
> 
> Enjoy!



No problem dude! Cheers for the Joey Tafolla stuff!


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 20, 2007)

*BUMP* for a Vernon Reid lesson from Guitar Player, a Betcha Can't Play This lick from Wayne Findlay of Slavior and masterclasses with Vinnie Moore (both parts, ie a licks lesson and a jam) and Richie Kotzen (I only have the first part of this, which is a funk/blues jam, the other part is a ballad jam but I don't have that lesson). Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 24, 2007)

*BUMP* for a Vernon Reid masterclass from Guitar Techniques, a concepts lesson with Pat Metheny and a lesson on outside blues with Scott Henderson. There could be some other stuff too, I don't quite remember. I also cleaned up the pages a bit so that finding things is easier, let me know if any of the links are dead. Enjoy!


----------



## Pirelli (Aug 11, 2007)

This must have taken you ages!

Thanks a lot, it's really appreciated.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 12, 2007)

No worries! This is all stuff I copy for myself so it's no effort to make it available for everyone else. I have tons of stuff to transcribe, but if anyone has any reccommendations, as always, hit me up! I should have a bunch of Rusty Cooley columns from Guitar Player magazine done soon, among other things...


----------



## Gilbucci (Aug 12, 2007)

Fuck yes! Bring on the Cooley! When are you putting them up?


----------



## stevevaijr (Aug 12, 2007)

i have to admit i am impressed my friend wow keep them coming.... and i wouldnt mind seeing some other joe satriani lessons if you dont mind


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 12, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> Fuck yes! Bring on the Cooley! When are you putting them up?



Howzabout right now? There's an "Ultimate Chops Lesson" with licks from guys like Vai, Malmsteen, Gilbert and Satch up as well. Enjoy!



stevevaijr said:


> i have to admit i am impressed my friend wow keep them coming.... and i wouldnt mind seeing some other joe satriani lessons if you dont mind



I don't mind, problem is, I don't have any more. If I come across any though, odds are they'll show up here, so keep an eye out...


----------



## Gilbucci (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks alot man!

Edit: I think you put another 'Ultimate Shred Lesson' up instead of the 'Utimate Chops Lesson'


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 24, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> Thanks alot man!
> 
> Edit: I think you put another 'Ultimate Shred Lesson' up instead of the 'Utimate Chops Lesson'



Ah, so I did. Fixed!

There's now lesson with Scott Henderson and Any Summers, as well as part 2 of the Richie Kotzne masterclass. Enjoy!


----------



## Gilbucci (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you have the lessons Jeff Loomis did for GW a while back?


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 24, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> Do you have the lessons Jeff Loomis did for GW a while back?



The only Loomis I have is his Betcha Can't Play this, which I'm pretty sure is up. Sorry.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 21, 2007)

*BUMP* for lessons with Tommy Emmanuel and Larry Carlton as well as a bunch of Zakk Wylde columns from Guitar World. Booya!

http://www.freespaces.com/ashleepilgrim/gpro/archive.html


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 26, 2007)

*BUMP* for a bunch of Frank Gambale columsn from Guitar Player, a Sikth lesson, a Juan Martin flamenco masterclass and a lesson from a 30th anniversary issue of Guitar player featuring 30 licks from 30 different players (29, actually, they asked Buckethead for one and he sent them a picture of himsely standing on a stuffed crocodile wearing a cape, haha). Enjoy!


----------



## Blackrg (Oct 2, 2007)

Just found this thread

DDDorian you are an original Aussie Legend!  

Thanks


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks!

I have a bunch of stuff to wade through, no idea what'll be next, any requests?


----------



## Gilbucci (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have anything that Paul Gilbert has done?


----------



## Kotex (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I've said it before. But I'll say it again, awesome thread man.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 2, 2007)

Kotex said:


> I think I've said it before. But I'll say it again, awesome thread man.



No worries!



Gilbucci said:


> Do you have anything that Paul Gilbert has done?



If you look in the "columns" section there's a ZIP file of a ton of columns Gilbert did for Total Guitar magazine, he ended up doing 35-40 of them from memory and I have about 25 of them, so there's plenty of licks/exercises there. Total Guitar put out a special mag with all the Gilbert columns in one, so if anyone I know happened to pick it up I can finish the collection 

I have another Petrucci lesson too but it'll probably be a while before I tab that out as I'm not realy into him and his lessons have so many goddamned notes in them, haha.


----------



## Gilbucci (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet Gilberto file!

Do you have any Andy Timmons lessons?


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one somewhere, but I can't for the life of me find it, when I do, it'll be up ASAP


----------



## Blackrg (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have Christopher Arp (Psyopus) or Gunface? (Red Chord)

Tho there's hellaplenty there to keep me occupied.

Once again thanks bro


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 16, 2007)

Has Gunface ever done any lessons/columns/etc? I know Chris Arp had a column in... some mag, but I've never been able to get any of them to transcribe, so no can do sorry!

Anyways, *BUMP* for lessons from Johnny Hiland, Mattias Eklundh and Kerry King as well as part one of a masterclass with Steve Lukather. 

Enjoy!


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 27, 2007)

*BUMP* for lessons with Shadows Fall, Al Di Meola, Neal Schon, John Frusciante and Mike Keneally! Enjoy!


----------

